

New App Uses Eisenhower’s Method To Get Your Things Done - kwiat
http://techcrunch.com/2012/09/04/new-app-uses-eisenhowers-method-to-get-your-things-done/
Bootstrapped EISENHOWER.me is bringing out its iPhone app based on the ‘Eisenhower matrix’ time management principle, with a corresponding web client. Costing $1.99, the app synchronizes your tasks with the free web application.
======
tbirke
So neat and efficient, really like it, especially Focus Mode.

